# MDGA virtual show! My Mini Nubian



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

Alright just need a brag moment.
Now I know this is just a virtual show and things can totally change if watching on the move and being able to put hands on the goat but I am still very excited that my boy got Grand Champion Jr buck I only entered 2jr bucks and 1 jr doe - as My mini herd is JUST starting this year. my Jr doe got 2nd in one ring and last in the other - my other Jr buck didn't have any competition and got 2nd in this v-show but had gotten Reserve Grand champion Jr buck as a 3month old at a actual show this year - the certificate was sent to my by MDGA for my Virtual show win - super excited


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

*My other Mini buck (2nd Gen)*

This is my other mini Nubian buck who got RGCH mini Nubian buck - as the Jr's had to compete against sr's since they were not sanctioned separate at the monroe WA show June 2013
pretty excited that I must being doing something right/heading in the right direction with my two boys I have to the start of my mini program


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats!! Beautiful boys!


----------

